# Wer ist im September in Florida????



## Fischmäulchen (2. Juni 2008)

Da ja noch ein bißchen Zeit hin ist, meine Frage schon heute an alle Boardies 
*"Wer ist im September in Florida"?*

Vielleicht schaffen wir ja mal einen Florida-Anglerboard-Treff!:vik:


----------



## guifri (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*

hallo....


ich, ich, ich |wavey:|wavey::vik::vik:#6:g















ach neee...doch nicht. es sei denn, meine frau verlässt mich, stellt keine unterhaltsforderungen und gibt mir ne kleine abfindung. aber das will ich dann eigentlich auch nicht, so dass lediglich mein geist mit euch sein wird


----------



## Volker2809 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*

Jawohl, wir sind auch im September für 3 Wochen in sunny und fishy Florida! #g 

http://img207.*ih.us/img207/2101/flooq7.png


----------



## Nick_A (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*

Ich darf übrigens auch mit ***LACH*** :q

@ Volker #h

was habt Ihr denn genau in Ft. Myers vor ?

- Guiding ?
- Boot ausleihen ?
- Kuttertour ?
- Oder Stegangeln ?

Gruß #h
Robert

@ Guido

Du bist schon wirklich ´n gaaaanz armer Tropf 

Wir werden dann mit ´nem eiskalten Budweiser (natürlich kein Bud light  ) auf Dich anstoßen und gaaanz doll an Dich denken ! :Q


----------



## Volker2809 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*



> @ Volker #h
> 
> was habt Ihr denn genau in Ft. Myers vor ?
> 
> ...


 
Guiding eher nicht. Das würde ich dann eher auf den Keys machen. 
Boot könnten wir ggf. gemeinsam für ein paar Tage machen, wenn es zeitlich passt. Ansonsten mit Sicherheit vom Fishing Pier in Fort Myers Beach #6. Der liegt etwa 1 Minute Fahrzeit von unserem Haus entfernt. Dann sicher auch mal eine Nacht-Tour mit nem Kutter zum Spaßangeln #:. Hinter unserem Haus soll man auch direkt vom Ufer angeln können mit wunderschöner Aussicht. Bin mal gespannt. 
Ansonsten werden wir in Fort Myers den Bass Pro Shop leer kaufen :vik: und all die anderen Outlets in der Umgebung :q.
Ich will dann auch nochmal ins IGFA-Museum und einen Halb-Tages-Ausflug an den Lake Toho auf Schwarzbarsch machen. Das werden wir aber mit der Weiterfahrt nach Orlando verbinden. Ich freu mich schon tierisch auf Florida! #6


----------



## guifri (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*

hallo ihr lieben,

ich empfehle euch wirklich ein guiding auch in ft. myers, weil laut meinem guide die tarpons bis ca. oktober vor ort sind..


ich war ingesamt 3 mal mit ihm auf´m wasser (1 mal letztes jahr, einmal dieses jahr). alle 3 mal haben wir tarpons gefunden. gefressen haben sie allerdings nur einmal.

eine 6 stündige tarpon-tour kostet 475 us-$. wenn man sich die mietpreise für ein boot in ft. myers anguckt und nciht weiß, wo die fische sind ist das ein gutes preis-leistungsverthältnis.

hier sind die kontaktdaten. man kann auch jetzt buchen, anzahlung ist bei ihm nicht eroforderlich. falls ihr ihm grüße von mir ausrichtet (guido, der mit den toothaches), seit aber bitte zuverlässig. er spricht auch nicht mehr als notwendig, ist aber total nett. also so wie die norddeutschen 

Capt. Terry Pitz
Southwest Florida Fishing Charters http://www.flyfishingswfl.com
239-282-9243 mailto:fishingswfl@aol.com


auch falls die tarpons nicht da sind. eine guided tour im backcountry ist ebenfalls super. an die fängisgten stellen kommt man auch nur mit diesen flatbooten ran, weil das wasser gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz flach werden kann. da musste ich teilweise im boot nach vorne gehen, damit wir noch ein paar zentimeter trimmen konnten.


vom ufer ist auch noch die pier von sanibel zu empfeheln. da schwirren ganz schön dicke brummer umher (direkt unter der pier). snooks und black drums und sheepheads und und und...auch ganz dicke fische (bei einem konnte ich beabchten, wie mal eben siene 275 lbs-Schnur gerissen (keine muscheln) ist, an ganz fettem geschirr. muss woll ein jewfish oder so was gewesen sein.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*



guifri schrieb:


> ....eine 6 stündige tarpon-tour kostet 475 us-$.



...

Wieviele Personen passen locker auf das Boot ohne sich in die Quere zukommen?


----------



## Fischmäulchen (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*



guifri schrieb:


> ... weil das wasser gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz flach werden kann.



Ja, ja wem sagst du das Guido :q

Gell Robert, den Spaß hatten wir auch und dabei wurde ich anfangs noch blöd angemacht, weil ich sagte "Mensch ich kann den Grund sehen!"|bigeyes

Schwupps saßen wir fest, a little bit for sanibel!:vik:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*



Volker2809 schrieb:


> ...Ansonsten werden wir in Fort Myers den Bass Pro Shop leer kaufen :vik:




Das ich nicht lache Volker! Du vergißt, dass Robert am selben Ort ist!|wavey:

Du kannst froh sein, wenn die Schwingtüre noch vorhanden ist.:vik:


----------



## guifri (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*

hallopetra,

ich würde sagen capt´n plus 2 ist gut, bei 3 wird´s eng, geht aber noch. mehr nimmt er glaube ich nicht mit.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*

OK Guido! Also Volker ein Boot für uns 4 zusammen ist gar nicht so einfach!


----------



## guifri (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*

mensch, mensch, mensch...

ich sehe schon, ich muss mitkommen...

also wenn ihr zu viert ein gesellschaftliches ereignis verbunden mit boot fahren und angeln haben wollt, würde ich ein boot mieten und zwar das




20' Center Console (#4) a great fishing machine by Sailfish. 115 hp YAMAHA 4 Stroke. 6 Passenger. Loran Fishfinder, Hydraulic steering, Bait box, Live well, Wash down. USCG equipped, GPS Chart Plotter with navigational "tracks" to follow, E-z Chart and Depth Meter for safe and easy navigation, VHF Radio, CD-Stereo, T-Top and Cooler box with complimentary ice.

und zwar bei dem 


http://www.blueocean-adventures.com/

der hat imho die besten boote und eine vernüftige ausstattung. ein anderer häufg genutzter vermieter ist der in salty sam´s marina. die boote sind aber teilweise echt verwarzt und haben noch nicht mal einen depthfinder...

bei dem o.a. vermieter könnt ihr live-bait bekommen, livewell funktioniert, gps ist gut (teilweise gibt´s da auch trackeraufzeichnungen, wo man langfahren kann ohne schwierigkeiten mit dem flachwasser zu bekommen u.s.w.

ich würde allerdings mit denen über das zeitkontingent handeln. die vermieten grds. zu festgelegten stunden, das kann bestimmt auf dem verhandlungswege anders lösen.

man, man, man...warum kann ich eigentlich nicht dabei sein? |bigeyes|bigeyes|kopfkrat


----------



## guifri (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*

ergänzung:

bei denen kann man auch einen guide dazu mieten im gleichen boot


würde ich machen!!!! 8 stunden für 550 $ geteilt durch vier ist nix.... ok plus tip....



Experts or beginners can enjoy fishing for Snook, Trout, Reds, Triple tail or Tarpon off Sanibel, Captiva and Fort Myers Beach. With our 20' Center Console equipped with live bait well, wash down, GPS, fish finder, depth meter, rocket launchers, T-top and fish box, you are bound to get lucky! Bait,Tackle, and equipment are available if needed.


Private Charter Rates
¼ Day               (2 hours)               $ 250  *prices include fuel & tax
                          ½ Day               (4 hours)               $ 350    rods/bait/tackle                                         
¾ Day               (6 hours)               $ 450                                            
Full Day            (8 hours)               $ 550                                            


1-6 Passengers (8:30am – 4:30pm)


----------



## Volker2809 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> OK Guido! Also Volker ein Boot für uns 4 zusammen ist gar nicht so einfach!


 
Wird noch schwieriger, da voraussichtlich noch ein dritter Mann bei uns mitkommt. Dann werden wir eh nicht umhinkommen und es auf zwei Boote verteilen müssen.


----------



## guifri (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*

eure schwierigkeiten hätte ich gerne #q


----------



## Gunnar (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*

Ich auch. Naja im September bin ich in Norwegen. Im Moment sind wir am spekulieren, ob wir im nächsten jahr nach Ostern, so Ende April/Anfang Mai wieder rüberfliegen.
Sohnemann ist ja jetzt 18 und wir dann nicht mehr auf die Ferien angewiesen.

Gruß

Gunnar


----------



## Fischmäulchen (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*



guifri schrieb:


> mensch, mensch, mensch...
> 
> ich sehe schon, ich muss mitkommen...
> 
> man, man, man...warum kann ich eigentlich nicht dabei sein? |bigeyes|bigeyes|kopfkrat



Genau das kommt gefühlsmässig rüber! Aber glaube mir Guido, bei deinen spontanen Entscheidungen rüber zu düsen, kommt der Tag schon bald wieder!

Ausserdem bist du öfter in Florida, als wir!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*



Gunnar schrieb:


> Ich auch. Naja im September bin ich in Norwegen. Im Moment sind wir am spekulieren, ob wir im nächsten jahr nach Ostern, so Ende April/Anfang Mai wieder rüberfliegen.
> Sohnemann ist ja jetzt 18 und wir dann nicht mehr auf die Ferien angewiesen.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Hi Gunnar,

das haben wir auch vor!


----------



## Gunnar (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*

Hallo Petra,

an welche Gegend in Florida habt ihr dann nächstes Jahr gedacht?

Gruß

Gunnar


----------



## Fischmäulchen (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*

Ich denke, es wird wie immer auf die Keys gehen. Jetzt im September sind wir eine Woche in Fort Myers Beach (denn ich möchte mir gerne die Ecke um Sarasota mal ansehen) und dann gehts 2,5 Wochen nach Marathon.

Ihr seid doch immer in der Orlando-Ecke zu finden, nicht wahr?


----------



## Volker2809 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*

Mal ne kurze Frage an Euch Florida-Erfahrene |wavey::

Welche Rutenklassen benutzt ihr beim Fischen in Florida? 

Damit meine ich sämtliche Angelreviere, wie z.B. das Angeln in den Everglades, Pier-Angeln, Bootsangeln, etc. etc.
 Ich möchte nicht zu viele Ruten mit rüber schleppen und dennoch für alle Fälle die richtige Rute dabei haben. 
Für September würde ich mitnehmen:

- Shimano Speedmaster STC Reise-Spinnrute mit WG bis 50 Gramm (Länge 2,40 - 2,70) mit Shimano Twin Power 2500 und 0,10er Power Pro

- Balzer Flexo Pilk mit WG bis 200 Gramm (Länge 2,10) in Kombination mit Penn Slammer 560 und 30 lbs. Power Pro

Haltet Ihr es für sinnvoll noch eine Nummer größer mitzunehmen (30 oder 50 lbs-Klasse für Pier und/oder Boot)? Bei einer Tour mit Guide ist ja eh die Ausrüstung inclusive.|kopfkrat


----------



## Gunnar (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Ich denke, es wird wie immer auf die Keys gehen. Jetzt im September sind wir eine Woche in Fort Myers Beach (denn ich möchte mir gerne die Ecke um Sarasota mal ansehen) und dann gehts 2,5 Wochen nach Marathon.
> 
> Ihr seid doch immer in der Orlando-Ecke zu finden, nicht wahr?


 
Die letzten Male waren wir immer in der Tampa-Bay. In Orlando waren wir nur letztes Jahr eine Woche um unseren Sohn zu besuchen. Ich glaub fischmäßig ist es auf den Keys besser und strandmäßig natürlich an der Golf-Küste. Mal sehen was wir machen.

@ Volker
Ich habe maximal mit meiner 20 lbs Bootsrute geangelt. Wenn vom Pier doch was richtig Großes beißt, hälst Du den wahrscheinlich sowieso  nicht.
Ansonsten hab ich mit meiner mittelschweren Spinnrute gejiggt oder geblinkert.

Gruß

Gunnar


----------



## guifri (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*

@ petra,

denkt bitte dran, dass ihr ca. 2 stunden fahrzeit bis sarasota von ft. myers beach benötigt.

wenn ihr beispielsweise nach anna maria island wollt, kannst du noch ein bisschen was drauf rechnen....

@volker
von dre pier aus empfielt sich auch immer ein siefe aber dümme/sensible rute bis 2,10m, weil man ja oft direkt an dne pilopnen angelt. fluocarpbon-vorfächer und hakengröße je nach zielfisch .... von der peir auswerfen bring meistens catfish oder hai- bzw. rochenbisse. das ist meist eh nicht der zeilfisch denke ich...also von daher eher etwas feienr angeln.

so wie gunnar schon schrieb, einen fetten grouper oder jewfish von der pier aus zu landen ist meist zum shceitern verurteilt.


----------



## Volker2809 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*

Danke für die Tips! Dann müsste es ausreichen, wenn ich die beiden Ruten/Rollen-Kombis mitnehme. 

@guifri: Hast Du was getrunken oder ist Deine Tastatur kaputt?  :q Aber ich hab schon alles verstanden! Merci nochmal! #6


----------



## Fischmäulchen (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*



Gunnar schrieb:


> Die letzten Male waren wir immer in der Tampa-Bay. In Orlando waren wir nur letztes Jahr eine Woche um unseren Sohn zu besuchen. Ich glaub fischmäßig ist es auf den Keys besser und strandmäßig natürlich an der Golf-Küste. Mal sehen was wir machen.



Fisch- und auch strandmäßig kann ich euch die Keys empfehlen, gibt wunderschöne Fleckchen. Islamorada, Marathon oder Key West. Überall State-Parks mit wunderschönen Stränden. Fischmäßig kannst du halt zwischen Inshore und Offshore wählen (Golf von Mexico/Atlantik).


----------



## Fischmäulchen (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*



guifri schrieb:


> denkt bitte dran, dass ihr ca. 2 stunden fahrzeit bis sarasota von ft. myers beach benötigt.
> 
> wenn ihr beispielsweise nach anna maria island wollt, kannst du noch ein bisschen was drauf rechnen....



Kein Problem! Ich möchte nur gerne mal anderes sehen von Florida und es soll ja sehr schön dort sein.

Wir sind gerade am Überlegen, ob wir von Fort Lauderdale aus einen Trip auf die Bahamas/Nassau machen sollen. Hast du das schon mal gemacht?


----------



## Fischmäulchen (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*



guifri schrieb:


> @volker
> von dre pier aus empfielt sich auch immer ein siefe aber dümme/sensible rute bis 2,10m, weil man ja oft direkt an dne pilopnen angelt. fluocarpbon-vorfächer und hakengröße je nach zielfisch .... von der peir auswerfen bring meistens catfish oder hai- bzw. rochenbisse. das ist meist eh nicht der zeilfisch denke ich...also von daher eher etwas feienr angeln.
> 
> so wie gunnar schon schrieb, einen fetten grouper oder jewfish von der pier aus zu landen ist meist zum shceitern verurteilt.



Hello Guido,

nine mistakes in your text, what´s the matter? You are drunken?


----------



## Gunnar (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Fisch- und auch strandmäßig kann ich euch die Keys empfehlen, gibt wunderschöne Fleckchen. Islamorada, Marathon oder Key West. Überall State-Parks mit wunderschönen Stränden. Fischmäßig kannst du halt zwischen Inshore und Offshore wählen (Golf von Mexico/Atlantik).


 
Ja auf den Keys gibt es auch schöne Strände, Bahia Honda State Park z.B., und fischmäßig ist klar. Die letzten beiden Male waren wir nur zu Besuch auf den Keys( 2 Tage visit Key West and back), leider hatte ich keine Angel dabei.

Gruß

Gunnar


----------



## Volker2809 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*

Nochmal ne Frage an Euch:
Gibt es eine Seite im Internet wo man eine Tiefenkarte von der Region Fort Myers und den Keys sehen und ggf. auch ausdrucken kann?


----------



## guifri (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*

not drunken..ich war in zeitnot und wireless tastatur schluckt schon mal einen buchstaben...

noch mal|bla:

@volker
von der pier aus empfiehlt sich auch immer ein steife aber dünne/sensible rute bis 2,10m, weil man ja oft direkt an den pilonen angelt. fluocarbon-vorfächer und hakengröße je nach zielfisch .... von der pier auswerfen bringt meistens eh nur catfish oder hai- bzw. rochenbisse. das ist meist eh nicht der zielfisch denke ich...also von daher eher etwas feiner angeln.


----------



## guifri (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*



Volker2809 schrieb:


> Nochmal ne Frage an Euch:
> Gibt es eine Seite im Internet wo man eine Tiefenkarte von der Region Fort Myers und den Keys sehen und ggf. auch ausdrucken kann?



so ne tiefenkarte hat der robert mir mal gegeben..ich habe die nicht mehr, weil ich inzwischen auf garmin gerüstet bin. habe aber nur den nördlichen teil sanibel u. pine island sound und hoch bis sarasota und so...


----------



## Volker2809 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*

Danke Guifri! Hättest es nicht korrigieren müssen!  Die Balzer Flexo Pilk ist wahrscheinlich ideal für die Angelei vom Steg. Mit der gleichen Rute wollte ich vom Boot aus mal "Speedjigging" probieren. Klingt jetzt vielleicht blöd, aber ich kenn das bisher nur aus Videos und würde das gerne mal antesten. Wo sonst, als in Florida kann man sowas besser ausprobieren?! Dazu muß ich aber an die tieferen Stellen vor dem Riff (Wassertiefe bis 100 Meter). Hat das von Euch schon mal einer probiert? Zielfisch wären Little Tunny, Amberjack, Barras und Königsmakrelen. Hier mal ein Video übers "Speedjigging" in Florida:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wct7pzq7O-s

Vielleicht weiß noch jemand wo es im Internet eine Tiefenkarte zum ansehen gibt?


----------



## guifri (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*

@volker
die rute ist zu heavy für´s pierfischen...du hälts beim pierfischen die rute idealerweise die ganze zeit in der hand und hast die bremse so gut wie zu. wenn was dickeres beißt, musst du den fisch direkt von den pilonen weghalten und nicht durch die brücke gehen lassen. aber für´s halten und bisse spüren (oft an free line oder wenig blei und köder mit der strömung mitgehen lassen) sollte es was leichteres sein. wenn du die rute nicht in der hand hast, verlierst du die besten fische (eigene erfahrung) oder gar die rute (fast eigene erfahrung - im letzten moment konnte ich letztens meine tubertini inliner mit meiner neuen saltiga schnappen)

ich versuch mal was zu finden. ich nehme z.b eine tica graphite rute zum pierangeln. ich weiß aber nicht, ob es die noch gibt.

so etwa sieht´s aus
http://www.dunedindailyphoto.com/photos/fshnldysm.JPG

hier nicht so gut zu erkennen, aber die typische körperhaltung macht´s deutlich. die dicksten fische beißen oft näher am ufer, als man es vermuten würde

http://www.wavelife.com/wave-online-issues/W28/sanibel/sanibel-pic2.jpg

so kann man(n) nicht angeln. da sollte man die rute auch nicht die ganze zeit halten...|supergri

http://www.customfish.com/uploaded_images/pier-748544.jpg

ok...manchmal kann schweres gerät hilfreich sein

http://bobhallpier.net/images/new-images/fishing.jpg


----------



## Volker2809 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*

@Guifri: Aber die Flexo Pilk ist eine superleichte Rute (Gewicht 300 Gramm) mit 8-15 lbs ist sie doch nicht zu heavy für den Pier, oder?! 
Vielleicht verwechselst Du sie mit einer anderen Rute. Hier mal der Link zur Flexo Pilk:


http://www.balzer.de/images/catalog/products/big/p_2649_11600_im_12_flexo_pilk_200.jpg


----------



## guifri (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*

@volker

wenn ein dicker beißt, ist sie bestimmt nicht zu heavy...

300 g plus rolle die ganze zeit nach unten halten ist schon anstrengend  aber passt schon...


----------



## rauber83 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*



Volker2809 schrieb:


> Danke Guifri! Hättest es nicht korrigieren müssen!  Die Balzer Flexo Pilk ist wahrscheinlich ideal für die Angelei vom Steg. Mit der gleichen Rute wollte ich vom Boot aus mal "Speedjigging" probieren. Klingt jetzt vielleicht blöd, aber ich kenn das bisher nur aus Videos und würde das gerne mal antesten. Wo sonst, als in Florida kann man sowas besser ausprobieren?! Dazu muß ich aber an die tieferen Stellen vor dem Riff (Wassertiefe bis 100 Meter). Hat das von Euch schon mal einer probiert? Zielfisch wären Little Tunny, Amberjack, Barras und Königsmakrelen. Hier mal ein Video übers "Speedjigging" in Florida:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wct7pzq7O-s
> 
> Vielleicht weiß noch jemand wo es im Internet eine Tiefenkarte zum ansehen gibt?




servus erstmal. ich arbeite das 2. jahr in destin als deckhand auf charterbooten und bin eigentlich jeden tag beim fischen... erstmal zum thema tiefenkarten: such lieber bei fwc nach den public reef seiten. tiefenkarten an sich bringen dir gar nix. such dir ein paar wracks oder chicken coops raus und fish sie- das ist am effektivsten. wenn ich privat rausfahr jigge ich nur noch. wichtig ist wirklich vor allem das setup. du musst ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen investieren damit es auch wirklich klappt. ich fische mit einer torque 300 80 lbs power pro und einer alutecnos blue jigging 40-80lbs. die trevala von shimano gehen aber auch und kosten nur 100 dollar. die rolle muss eine uebersetzung von mehr als 6 zu 1 haben und ueber eine hochwertige bremse verfuegen. ich will hier niemanden auf den schlips treten aber vergesst das wft und okuma klumpp... für ajs und yellowfin (denen du leider höchstwahrscheinlich nicht in ft myers begegnen wirst) gehen die wiliamson jigs sehr gut. nachteil wenn du im mittelwasser oder über wracks fischt ist, dass du sehr viele jigs durch kings und haie verlierst- stahlvorfach kann ich dir nicht empfehlen, da du dann nämlich nix mehr flängst. ich rechne so 5 jigs pro tour. für grouper gehen die flat sided jigs von shimano sehr gut. die mueseen aber ein bisschen langsamer gefuehrt werden. hab letzte woche 3 gags in 5 minuten gefangen. snapper mögen die regulaeren butterflyjigs sehr gern. wichtig ist den koeder hart und schnell zu fuehern und in einen ruethmus zu kommen. langsames pilken klappt nicht. wenn alles zusammenpasst dann ist es wirklich wie im shimano werbevideo.
sehr effektiv sind die neuen lucanus jigs von shimano. du laesst den koeder absinken und kurbelst ihn ganz ganz langsam wieder ein bis du den ersten zupfer hast. du setzt den harken wie deinen circel hook also niocht anhauen. hab das 2 mal bis jetzt gemacht und red snapper, mingos, red grouper, trigger und scamps gefangen. 
noch zuletzt zum thema little tunny. wenn du wirklich bonitas fangen willst geht auch ne "flyline" sehr gut- lass eine cigar minnow an einem kingmako vorfach schwimmen. bobos sind lustig zu drillen und gute haikoeder sonst aber nix....


----------



## Volker2809 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*

Schön, jemanden hier zu haben, der tägliche Praxis vor Ort hat. #6 Vielen Dank schon mal für die vielen Tips! Muss mich erstmal mit der Seite vom FWC beschäftigen, um die entsprechenden Infos zu bekommen. 

Ich hätte noch ein paar Fragen:

- Was sind chicken coops? |kopfkrat
- Welche Aktion sollte die Rute Deiner Meinung nach idealerweise haben (beim Speedjigging)? 
- bis zu welchen Tiefen fischt Du die lucanus jigs? 

Und schliesslich noch eine letze Frage:
Was geht im September/Oktober auf den Charterbooten am besten (Zielfisch)?


----------



## rauber83 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*

also lucanus jigs kannst du eigentlich bis so 200 fuss tief fischen, kommt auf die stroemung an. generell wirst kann ich empfehlen für snapper/grouper/aj nicht tiefer als 150-170 fuss zu fischen. 120 ist ideal. ehrlich gesagt wuerd ich dir empfehlen die 100 dollar zu investieren und eine shimano trevala, penn tourque oder okuma credo zu kaufen. mann kann diese ruten wohlö noch am ehesten mit crankbait ruten vergleichen. sie sind ultra leicht und haben eine unglaubliche reserve.
hoer der link fuer die reef seite
http://myfwc.com/marine/ar/Report_List_ROWS.asp?county=Lee

soviel ich weiss gibt es sehr viel inshore charter im sueden. ich schaetze dass es aber auch offshore touren gibt.bei uns im norden kann man sagen dass man erst ab 12 std touren wirklich grosse fische, also ajs und grouper erwarten kann. wenn du charterst vergess nicht den maat zu tippen. 20-25 prozent sind ueblich


----------



## Volker2809 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*

Danke Rauber. Leider funktioniert der Link bei mir nicht.


----------



## rauber83 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*

anscheinend wird die http://www.floridaconservation.org/ seite gewartet. muesste aber bald wieder funktionieren. ueber www.myfwc kommst du ueber marine auf eine seite auf der du die countys auswaehlen kannst. ich hab bei dem oberen link lee county ausgewaehlt. ich hoffe es funktioniert bald wieder. ach ich hab eine frage vergessen zu beantworten. chicken coops sind urspruenglich huehnerkaefige die zusammengeschweisst und versenkt wurden. heutzutage kann es alles moegliche kaefigartige sein. zum beispiel einkaufswaegen. fwc ist aber sehr sehr streng mit der vergabe von reef permits geworden...


----------



## Volker2809 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*

Bin gerade am Boat-Rental-Planen. Wie groß sollte das Boot idealerweise für 3 Angler für die Keys (Marathon) sein? Und wieviel PS wären sinnvoll?

Mittlerweile haben wir auch fast alle Unterkünfte für September gebucht. Wir sind vom 13.09. bis 20.09. in Fort Myers Beach. Dann für 3 Nächte in Kissimee. Danach eine Nacht in Miami. Im Anschluss vom 24.09. bis 01.10. auf Key Collony (Marathon). Dort wollen wir dann das Boot für ne Woche mieten. 

Ich suche noch nach einem preiswerten aber guten Hotel in Miami/Miami Beach. Hat jemand nen Tip?


----------



## rauber83 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer ist im September in Florida????*

mit dem boot kommts halt drauf an was du vor hast. um in den norden zu fahren reichen etwa 90 ps und ein kleines boot, wie zb. ein carolina skiff. um in den atlantik zu fahren wuerd ich sagen nichst unter 150 wenn moeglich twins. unter 21 fuss wuerd ich da auch nicht anfangen. du kannst natuerlich wenn das wetter traumhaft und die stroemung urlaub hat mit einem flats boot in den atlantik raus, wuerds aber nicht empfehlen.


----------

